# A versatile Table saw Sled



## Harlequin (20 Feb 2010)

The first thing I made with/for my table saw


----------



## flounder (20 Feb 2010)

Harlequin, that looks like an excellent sled. Did you cut the channels for the guides with a router?


----------



## Harlequin (20 Feb 2010)

yes - with a router


----------



## Sportique (20 Feb 2010)

H - that's a fine looking sled, well made.

I particularly like the adjustable mitre guides - I would like to use that idea when I replace my present shop-made sled.

IMHO you could consider adding a see-thru safety cover over the top of the blade - I used a simple rectangle of perspex spanning from front to rear about 100mm wide. 

I also found that when cross-cutting at maximum thickness I had to make the rear blade guard longer to be sure the blade does not break through.

These are just my observations and do not detract from an excellent sled.

Enjoy it.

Dave


----------



## Harlequin (21 Feb 2010)

The perspex is a good idea - will try that,thanks


----------



## wizer (22 Feb 2010)

Very nice, I've seen this before somewhere. Is it from a plan\article? FWW?

How did you ensure the back fence was dead square with the blade?


----------



## Harlequin (22 Feb 2010)

wizer":39mt8719 said:


> Very nice, I've seen this before somewhere. Is it from a plan\article? FWW?
> 
> How did you ensure the back fence was dead square with the blade?




Its based on the super sled from eagle lake woodworking.
I squared the back fence as he describes in the video however I used bolts to fix and made sure there was some room for adjustment with one bolt (create a small arc of the hole on the plywood base)


----------



## Tiggy Liggy (2 Mar 2010)

Beautiful job Harlequin. That's a great addition for a table saw.


----------



## Steve Maskery (2 Mar 2010)

Nice job.

Can I add my recommendation? A guard is essential, but Perspex is not the ideal material, as it can shatter when hit. Better options are either Polycarbonate, which is more impact resistant but expensive, or High Density Polyethylene, which is softer and bruises but doesn't shatter.

Both should be available from a sign-maker.


My 2p.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sportique (2 Mar 2010)

Steve Maskery":1xjw38pc said:


> Nice job.
> 
> Can I add my recommendation? A guard is essential, but Perspex is not the ideal material, as it can shatter when hit. Better options are either Polycarbonate, which is more impact resistant but expensive, or High Density Polyethylene, which is softer and bruises but doesn't shatter.
> 
> ...



Steve thanks for that. I must admit I tend to (wrongly) use the word "perspex" in a generic sense - thanks for helping out

Dave


----------



## Harlequin (2 Mar 2010)

thanks Steve 

have used the sled - its a joy
am glad I took the time to build one properly


----------



## Lons (3 Mar 2010)

Steve Maskery":1og3zn4z said:


> Nice job.
> 
> Can I add my recommendation? A guard is essential, but Perspex is not the ideal material, as it can shatter when hit. Better options are either Polycarbonate, which is more impact resistant but expensive, or High Density Polyethylene, which is softer and bruises but doesn't shatter.
> 
> ...



I have a background in plastics and you'll find that signmakers won't have a lot of use for polycarbonate but if you look in yellow pages under plastics sheet distributors / semi-finished or engineering plastics you'll find a distributor such as Amari Plastics or Williaam Cox among others who might have a branch near you. (try google)
Try to beg some damaged sheet or offcuts, 3mm or pref 6mm thk if poss is ideal.

Other sources are plastic fabricators and shopfitters (sceens on stairways in shops / counter screens in post offices) and local authority is worth a call. Ask who is responsible for bus shelter replacements and if they do it in house, the damaged glazing panels can provide useful bits.

Cut with fine woodworking tools but don't drill too close to edges.

Polycarbonate is soft and flexible which gives it impact resistance but scratches easily.

We used to rig up a sheet and ask people to belt it with a sledgehammer - look on their faces was priceless. :lol:


----------



## Orcamesh (25 Mar 2010)

Looks very well made Harlequin, nice job. As a newbie to table saws is a sled a must have? I have a sliding carriage on mine so thought that a sled was not necessary. But maybe there are situs where this is needed. I wonder if anyone can help my confusion, thanks, HM?


----------

